# Opinion on this puppy...



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She was born September 3 and is 10oz at 6 weeks. Does that look/sound right?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness, she is such a doll! Look at that face! I love her coloring and markings too. Size/weight looks pretty close. I'd say under 1 lb.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She says she's charting about 2.5#. Does that sound about right?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No. :wink: Most likely she will be at least a 4 to 5 lb. adult. Puppy weight and charting is wayyyyyyy off of adult weights. Under 4 lbs. as an adult is really very few and far between. I'm sure you guys see many Chi's at the Vet clinic. Count how many that you see as an adult that actually weigh under 4 lbs. :wink:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

TY T, Zoey was 1# 4oz at that age. I am wanting one right around her size so that will be perfect.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Here is the dad




I am SOOOOOOOOOOOO darn tempted to put a deposit on this puppy...have to mull it over with Rob 1st though.....no so sure he'll go for her, but she is so stinking cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chance weighed 9 oz. when I got him at 8 weeks old. His current weight is 4 lbs. 11 oz. Should be about 4.5 lbs. 

Dad is very small. 4.5 to 5 lbs. I'd say. 

Anyway, just my opinion.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think she's a doll!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Although I can't tell you anything about size, she is super cute!
Good luck with your decision!


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

She is so adorable. I wouldn't be able to walk away from her


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's an absolute doll, Heather!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

She's absolutely darling. I absolutely LOVE her face and coloring. Go for it. : )


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

This is the first one you've posted where I'd say GO FOR IT! She's gorgeous, will have a nice little pixie muzzle, and omg what a dear little baby! HURRY AND SNAG HER BEFORE SOMEONE ELSE DOES!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I can't wait till Rob wakes up so I can show him pictures. I REALLY like this one, I think she's a doll, she has a health guarantee for genetic problems etc.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Heather that puppy is beautiful look how good her head is already at that age she looks like she has a good stop and muzzle oh wow I want her she is the prettiest puppy anyone ha posted on here in a long time!!

She looks similar to lotus did at that age with her head shape etc!!! She was really fat and at 12 weeks had slimmed right down!!
I can't get over that puppies head wow

Dad has lovely short legs have you got a picture of the dam??? I know zoey is only 4.5lb and short so as long as both parents are on the shorter side you shouldn't have any problems!!

Does the breeder know her lines well enough to give you an accurate weight?? I had an interesting chat with lotus' breeder on Sunday regarding weight!!

Put your deposit on her she is beautiful


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

What a little cutie!!
Tough decision!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I think her & Zoey would compliment each other beautifully! Oh my what a cutie!! It looks like she's going to be a shorter/stockier pup. I'd guess her adult weight to be about 3.5-4lbs. Obviously her growth pattern could change but I doubt she'll be a big Chi at any rate. 

I hope you put a deposit on her...I'd love to see this beauty grow!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Adorable - and the breeder is a friend of mine on FB, she really loves those pups!

Add - No idea about how big she'll grow either!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Heather, I don't think you have to worry about her getting "big" either. She won't be 2.5 lbs., but def. not over 6 lbs. I would say similar to her Dad's size. 4 to 5 lbs. Don't hold me to that though. I have seen some start out small, and many of us guess an adult size, and then they really shoot on up there past the guesses. But I'd say you are pretty safe with this one staying within standard. And she is just too cute for words!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

AWWWW..... what a sweetheart. I'd say go for it! She's darling!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Natti said:


> Adorable - and the breeder is a friend of mine on FB, she really loves those pups!
> 
> Add - No idea about how big she'll grow either!


I've 'known' this breeder for many years through other groups I was on when I was raising puppies. I saw this pup's pic on facebook, that's how I found her...still working on the hubby though. He's a little frustrated with my frustration with Zoey being a picky eater as of late though and keeps asking "Are you sure you want another stubborn chi?"


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

She's adorable! I'd snatch 'er up!!

Mia weighed 8 ozs at 8 weeks. She's almost 16 months old and now weighs 4.6 lbs.


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

She is so adorable!!!!! she is long-hair, I think?? Maybe not?

I got my little Heidi at 8 weeks and she was 12 oz. At this point she seems to be charting 3.5ish. 

I'm happy for you!!!! She looks so cute and sweet!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Simply stunning!!! What a beautiful puppy!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is a doll!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She's beautiful


----------

